
Elevator Pitch Friday: Truevert, The Green Search Engine - trs90
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/14/elevator-pitch-friday-truevert-the-green-search-engine/
======
jeffa107
_"Truevert gives you special results—everything comes back through green-
colored glasses. So a search for 'SUV' brings back HybridSUV.com as the top
result. A search for 'building materials' brings back results for green
building materials."_

Until you search for something that isn't generic, then it returns poor
results -- or at least it did when searching for relatively simple things in
Seattle.

 _"It is a Yahoo BOSS search mashup. Truevert is actually just a demonstration
of some powerful underlying semantic technology developed at OrcaTec, a
company co-founded by Roitblat and Brian Golbère. Truevert gets its search
results from Yahoo BOSS and applies its own text-analyzing software to
generate the most relevant green results. OrcaTec’s software could just as
easily be used to create a fashion search engine, a startup search engine, or
any of a thousand other vertical search engines."_

Once it works.

